# Brett... 20M?? WTH?



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummm yeah, so just wanted to say I'm pretty sure I've never wanted to be Brett Favre until now.... 20 million to STAY AWAY FROM TRAINING CAMP? Are you kidding me?? I doubt anyone else has ever gotten that much money to sit back, relax and not play football for your team.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would def take 20m to sit at home on my butt thinking of ways to spend it. It amazes me how easy some people have it. Most people will only make 1-2m in their lifetime working their butts off & he is offered 20m to sit home & not go to work??? Who here thinks he could have a good comeback either with the Pack or with another team?? Does he have anything left in the ol tank??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A few thoughts. 
First, he is under contract to get $10 million this year as a player, so $20 million over the next 10 years is no big deal to someone who has been making NFL QB money for 19 years. He gets his ford trucks and wrangler jeans for free, so the money isn't a selling point.
Second - I don't like the way he has jerked the Packers around. After he first decided to retire, they were nice. Then in March he said he wanted back. The Packers said OK. A week later he changed his mind again - and the Packers said "are you sure this time?" He said yes. So now that funny football feeling wells up and he wants back in. I don't think he is being fair to the Pack.
Third - and this is the kicker - Even at his age, he has to be in the top five or six QBs in the league. Who is better right now? Brady and P. Manning clearly. Probably Breese, Rivers and Ely Manning. But then who? Farve was a play away from taking the Packers to superbowl last year. Seriously - other than those listed - name me any other QB in the league you'd rather have with your team this year. I can't do it. 

I think it totally unfortunate that he has jerked the team around like this. I don't like that. But I think they will be better with Favre as the starter, than with Rodgers.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> A few thoughts.
> First, he is under contract to get $10 million this year as a player, so $20 million over the next 10 years is no big deal to someone who has been making NFL QB money for 19 years. He gets his ford trucks and wrangler jeans for free, so the money isn't a selling point.
> Second - I don't like the way he has jerked the Packers around. After he first decided to retire, they were nice. Then in March he said he wanted back. The Packers said OK. A week later he changed his mind again - and the Packers said "are you sure this time?" He said yes. So now that funny football feeling wells up and he wants back in. I don't think he is being fair to the Pack.
> Third - and this is the kicker - Even at his age, he has to be in the top five or six QBs in the league. Who is better right now? Brady and P. Manning clearly. Probably Breese, Rivers and Ely Manning. But then who? Farve was a play away from taking the Packers to superbowl last year. Seriously - other than those listed - name me any other QB in the league you'd rather have with your team this year. I can't do it.
> ...


WHAT! Saying Eli manning may be better than Favre is an insult to idiots all over the world.

I have prayed for months that the Bears will find some way to pick him up. Ok, I didn't actually "pray", but I put it out to the universe. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> WHAT! Saying Eli manning may be better than Favre is an insult to idiots all over the world.


That is exactly my point. I still think Favre is among the top five or six in the league. I know, including Eli Manning in the top group is a stretch - but he did lead perhaps the greatest play-off run in history, and beat Favre on the Frozen Tundra to get to the Superbowl, and then won that too. So Manning II has something worth noting. Last year in the play-offs, Eli Manning WAS BETTER THAN FAVRE! Career? No.

Favre still has it, and can still play as he showed last year. Which is what complicates this so much. This isn't Broadway Joe trying to hang on another year on bad knees. He is still among the best around.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

No ROMO he is rated as at top 3 QB in everyones list... Eli are you kidding me...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> No ROMO he is rated as at top 3 QB in everyones list


Sorry Orvis. Forgot about Romo. I'd put him in the same group with Breese, Rivers, and E Manning. FWIW - I'm not a huge E Manning fan. I really could care less one way or the other. But what he did with the Giants last year in the play-offs was pretty amazing. Its more than Breese, Rivers, and Romo have done combined! I haven't seen any of those guys win three play-off games in a row, on the road, and then beat one of the best teams ever in the Super Bowl. Remind me again - how many play-off games has Romo won? :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess we will see this year, with all the talk of the media it sounds like a cowboys patriots showdown in the superbowl. That is why you play the games it is not decided by the media it is on the field. What eli did last year was great I was rooting for him. As a fantasy player his stats are middle of the pack at best. ESPN has them rated brady, manning (peyton), and then romo. If we could ever get a reliable healthy #2 reciever in dallas his numbers would be sick. I was salivating when there were rumors of chad johnson coming to dallas. I was also worried about 2 showboat head case recievers on the same team though. TO has really behaved himself in Dallas well.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea, I agree with that, My team is the cowboys. i do know though that with all the big names that they are getting that they could also be a big distraction for them. The cowboys are my team. I know they can do awesome because of their talent, but will they?? Kinda like the Yankees thing I guess. I do have to say that Favre is one of my favorite qb's of all time. I think he has earned & deserves respect from everyone in the league. I think it would be awesome for him to come back, But not sure how it will go for him. Anyone remember Montana after switching teams??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Anyone remember Montana after switching teams??


Kansas City fans sure do. That was the last time they had a winning season!

And related to the Favre thing - I was a huge Elway hater. But I have to respect that the last game he played was the second super bowl win. That is a heck of a way to go out that most do not get. I think Elway was more played out than Favre - but still. You've got to hand it to a guy who can go out on top like that.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea, But I think green bay has alot of talent other that just Favre. You can put the best QB in the world on a crappy team & the best your gonna get a ok team. I hope that if Favre does end up coming back that he will go to a team with some talent. Atleast have a chance to go out on top, Or atleast with a little bit of pride!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Let's put this into perspective. Take something along the same lines as a percenatge. Let's say someone said to you and you still felt you were at the top of your game. "I'll give you 20 thousand dollars to never do anything outdoors again. No fishing, no hunting, no camping- nada. Would you take that ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No.... but thats just me. I'd rather be poor and doing what I love.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

From the sound of things, Favre isn't too interested in the 20 Mil. I hope he does well this season. GO PACK!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Favre is getting $12 million this year to play. So missing out on $20 million not to play isn't a big deal. And besides, after this year, he'll get the $20 million anyway to help "market" the packers. So he isn't missing out on a thing.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> No.... but thats just me. I'd rather be poor and doing what I love.


Exactly- I'd do what I loved no matter what.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> No ROMO he is rated as at top 3 QB in everyones list... Eli are you kidding me...


So apparently leading your team to a super bowl win is nothing these days! Romo can't even hold onto the ball when it's snapped to him for a winning field goal to get his team to the super bowl. Romo can put up some stats, other than that he's trash just like the rest of the cowboys!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I guess we will see this year, with all the talk of the media it sounds like a *cowboys patriots *showdown in the superbowl. That is why you play the games it is not decided by the media it is on the field. What eli did last year was great I was rooting for him. As a fantasy player his stats are middle of the pack at best. ESPN has them rated brady, manning (peyton), and then romo. If we could ever get a reliable healthy #2 reciever in dallas his numbers would be sick. I was salivating when there were rumors of chad johnson coming to dallas. I was also worried about 2 showboat head case recievers on the same team though. TO has really behaved himself in Dallas well.


Keep dreaming Orvis1, People have been saying Dallas was going to be in the Super bowl the last few years, what makes this year any different than the last few? Exactly my point, NOTHING! The Giants will have something to say about the cowpokes taking over their place on top!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So I guess when I draft an all cowboys roster and put the smack down on you in fantasy football you won't mind then. I hope you enjoy the cowboys vrs patriots superbowl that is comming this year. Romo is the next farve give him 10 years and let's see where he ends up.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we will see this year, with all the talk of the media it sounds like a *cowboys patriots *showdown in the superbowl. That is why you play the games it is not decided by the media it is on the field. What eli did last year was great I was rooting for him. As a fantasy player his stats are middle of the pack at best. ESPN has them rated brady, manning (peyton), and then romo. If we could ever get a reliable healthy #2 reciever in dallas his numbers would be sick. I was salivating when there were rumors of chad johnson coming to dallas. I was also worried about 2 showboat head case recievers on the same team though. TO has really behaved himself in Dallas well.
> ...


Didn't Dallas beat them 2 out of the 3 times they played last year? I will give the giants there due and was really glad to see them beat the patriots in the superbowl. I think with the loss of shokey and strayhan you will be hurting this year. We welcome pacman and zack thomas to the team that had more pro bowlers last year than any other team. Yes the cowboys are reminding me of a utah basketball team that always chokes when the pressure is on!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Only a 'homer' would mention Romo with Favre in the same likeness. :roll: How many playoff games has Romo won vs lost? Romo isn't even in the top five of current QB's let alone top five all time like Favre is. :?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Only a 'homer' would mention Romo with Favre in the same likeness. :roll: How many playoff games has Romo won vs lost? Romo isn't even in the top five of current QB's let alone top five all time like Favre is. :?


Call me a homer then! If you happen to watch games on T.V. you will hear many announcers compare the two in their abilities, skills, and demanor. He is ranked as the #3 fantasy quarterback behind brady and peyton manning. Since fantasy sports are all about stats I say that is pretty good company. So who is your favorite team pro?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Call me a homer then! If you happen to watch games on T.V. you will hear many announcers compare the two in their abilities, skills, and demanor. He is ranked as the #3 fantasy quarterback behind brady and peyton manning. Since fantasy sports are all about stats I say that is pretty good company. So who is your favorite team pro?


Back when I was heavily involved in fantasy football I made the mistake of confusing fantasy stats with being a good QB. It simply isn't so. A player in a good system will post big numbers, and yet the player can be a poor/average player. Is also has NO bearing on whether a NFL team wins/loses, so it is irrelevant.

My team is the Niners, who are going through tough times, and having a Ute for a QB is NOT helping. You also don't see me making crazy assertions about the greatness of 'my' team. FYI, I was a Cowboys fan up to the day Jones fired the greatest NFL coach in a chicken lipped way. Roger Dodger is my all time favorite QB, even above Joe Montana and Steve Young. But, with an owner like Jones, and players like TO (SF cast off) and pacman, and signing a past the prime LB in Thomas will NOT get it done this year.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me a homer then! If you happen to watch games on T.V. you will hear many announcers compare the two in their abilities, skills, and demanor. He is ranked as the #3 fantasy quarterback behind brady and peyton manning. Since fantasy sports are all about stats I say that is pretty good company. So who is your favorite team pro?
> ...


Care for a wager my team makes the superbowl before San Fran makes the playoffs? I can't understand with mike martz as the cordinator why they aren't going after farve he would be a great fit in a martz system. Back to the argument so in your first argument of your madden like farve love fest you stated he was top in major statistcal categories. But now you are saying good stats do not equal a good qb? Are you on meds that is how a quaterback is judged how many games did we win and how many td did we score vrs int thrown. Hate him or love him you know in your heart that Romo is a top 5 qb in the nfl. Even crackboy haters will give him and TO love that they are a deadly combination. I love the fact that jones will gamble on players and it usually pays off!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Care for a wager my team makes the superbowl before San Fran makes the playoffs? I can't understand with mike martz as the cordinator why they aren't going after farve he would be a great fit in a martz system. Back to the argument so in your first argument of your madden like farve love fest you stated he was top in major statistcal categories. But now you are saying good stats do not equal a good qb? Are you on meds that is how a quaterback is judged how many games did we win and how many td did we score vrs int thrown. Hate him or love him you know in your heart that Romo is a top 5 qb in the nfl. Even crackboy haters will give him and TO love that they are a deadly combination. I love the fact that jones will gamble on players and it usually pays off!


No wager on the Niners, but they remain the ONLY team to appear in at least 4 Super Bowls and be undefeated. :mrgreen:

When did I refer to Favre's stats to say he is one of the all time greats? It did NOT happen. Favre is great because he WON games when needed, he played when hurt, he made his teammates BETTER. I can't say the same for Romo on ANY of those three items. Romo will be remembered for his fumbling the FG attempt as long as he doesn't have a ring, and that WILL be a long time coming. He is best known for that and dating only of the DUMBEST women in America, you must be so proud.

Joe Montana is one of the top 2-3 QB's of all time, not because of his touchdowns, but because he won the big games, and he stood up in dire times and came through. Romo can NOT say the same. Until he does he is nothing more than an average QB in a good system for stats. Question, would you take Marino over Bradshaw? Bradshaw had average fantasy stats, but he has a few more rings than Marino. Numbers don't lie, and the ONLY numbers that matter in football are wins/loses, and Super Bowl victories! Romo has a LONG way to go before you can put him in the same camp as Favre.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> [
> My team is the Niners, who are going through tough times, and having a Ute for a QB is NOT helping. .


I hear you on that one, the Fins have a Cougar as their QB! Well atleast we drafted a real QB this year in Henne.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro Joes the man I will not dispute that. Remember Brett has only wont the big one once so Romo could easily do that. I was mistaken ESPN's Matthew Berry now has Romo ranked as the #2 QB in fantasy football ahead of peyton manning. Even you have to give Romo credit for comming out of no where and being as good as he is, defiantely top 5 in the game today. Being a 49er fan I can certianlly understand why you hate the boys they did put some hurting on you guys in the day. If we only judge by superbowl rings the aikman has got to be mentioned as one of the greatest. I personally think he was good but not great like bradshaw he won, and having the NFL's greatest rusher in emmit smith in the backfield sure helps. Hey there is a game on tonight it is finally football season! So what is the solution for the 49ers at QB?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

No, the reason I hate the Crack Wagon is because I hate Jones and how he fired a legend.

I think the best thing the Niners can do at QB is just hand the ball of to Gore and get out of the way. I see NO bright spots at the QB spot of SF. Looks like NYJ just became a major player in the AFC. I would love to see a GB/NYJ Super Bowl, how cool would that be?

I could care less where Romo ranks in somebody's fanatsy rankings, that has nothing to do with 'reality' on the field. Drew Brees put up crazy numbers a few years ago, that doesn't mean he is a top flight QB.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Romo #2 in the league? That's just plain silly.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Brett the Jet. Just doesn't seem right. 
Right up there with:
Namath as a Ram
Unites as a Charger
OJ as a niner
Emmet Smith as a Cardinal
Montana as a Chief
McMahaon as a Packer


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I've re-thought this out- He's dropped quite a bit in my book. I understand why he wants to come back by he said he was done- the Pack had to go forward .
Sure wish he woudl have retired on top but then I wanted Ali, Montana, Sugar Ray etc etc to do it also.


----------

